# The Motorcycle is Done!!!!



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I finally finished the bike today. I spent the day in the shop working on the final pieces. The exhaust pipes were cut out of one piece of wood each. Using compound cutting followed by hours of filing and sanding, I was able to shape the pipes in the same fashion as the handlebars. For those who are interested in the pics of the build, they are in this thread. This was a frustrating build, but a great one. I'm glad that I finally decided to take the plunge and remove the pieces from their box and continue a build that I gave up on over 2 years ago. I hope you guys like it. I will most definitely post the pictures of the bike once I apply the varnish in the spring, but for now, it is done. :thumbsup:
Thanks for looking.
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ken,
That is really cool. How big is that thing? Excellent job on the detail. I used to have a bunch of harleys. Don't have any anymore, just off road bikes.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Mike. From end to end, it measures 22" long. I kind of wish I had your lathe skills when I was turning the mufflers today. I could have used some of the ability to turn identical objects but I managed to do okay with my mediocre skill set in turning. :laughing:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

that is bad ass. how much you want for it?:laughing:


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

That is amazing sir.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks Mike. From end to end, it measures 22" long.  I kind of wish I had your lathe skills when I was turning the mufflers today. I could have used some of the ability to turn identical objects but I managed to do okay with my mediocre skill set in turning. :laughing:


That's funny because almost everyone on here wishes they had your skills and patients for the intricate work you do. Very nice work Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's for sure!*



rrbrown said:


> That's funny because almost everyone on here wishes they had your skills and patients for the intricate work you do. Very nice work Ken


Hey Ken I've got a Road Glide I need a model of....but 2 years...? :laughing: Nice, well more that nice. Exceptional! bill


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

That is amazing. How long did it take?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks guys. I'm not sure how long this one took. Lately, I have been putting 8 hour days into it and taking long weekends to work on it. I really don't know but if I was a guessing kind of guy, I would say at least 100 hours easy. I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. 
Oh yeah, and Jack, I've already been offered a truck load of money for it and turned it down. :laughing: Some things just aren't for sale I guess.
Ken


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic!! Needs to be in a gallery or the HD headquarters lobby!!


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

Have loved following this build, and the final effect still blows me away.

It should be a bike museum somewhere.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Another great example of what a small stack of boards and some very skilled hands can do. My wife got all gooey over these pics. Great job!


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

That's incredible craftsmanship....looks amazing!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Everytime I look at that my jaw hits the floor, my head shakes from side to side and I can't find words for a few seconds. Absolutely fanfreakintastic!:notworthy:


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Kenbo,
That is awesome..Just amazing!! For some reason I thought it might be bigger than 22". It must be the close up shots that made it look bigger.
Just out of curiosity, If you don't mind what were you offered for it?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

All of your kind word are very humbling and very much appreciated. This was more than a woodworking project, this was a challenge and it was one that had beat me once before. I wasn't about to let it beat me this time. Thanks everyone for sharing in the build and the final product. You guys make the victory of beating this project even more special. Thanks.


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

That is beautiful Ken !! It looks like a masterpiece !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Russell Hudson (Jan 31, 2011)

Ken-
Though it's been said a number of times above, That is one 'piece of ass', (if you'll pardon my French). Probably good to make a glass case or shadow box for it and make sure visitors will see it.
I have one question... If you wait long before you seal it, won't you risk having the grain raise on all those small, intricate parts?
-Russ

'Courage is knowing what not to fear.'


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

NYwoodworks said:


> Just out of curiosity, If you don't mind what were you offered for it?


 

$1000.00 and when I turned it down, they asked for me to tell them what I wanted.




> I have one question... If you wait long before you seal it, won't you risk having the grain raise on all those small, intricate parts?


I have been keeping an eye on it and watching for any raising of the grain. I thought that I noticed a little last night so I may be starting the sealing process earlier than anticipated.


Thanks for the kind words guys. It is very much appreciated.
Ken


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ken 
Your work is truely amazing


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet! Lots of intricate parts and great details. How fast does she go?


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

It has truly been a pleasure to follow this project. Like your other works, this one screams of patience and attention to detail. It is an honor to witness a master craftsman in action. Magnificant!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Ken,

That is some very fine work. I can only imagine the patience and frustrations that you had to go thru in building it. I totally understand when you don't want to part with it when you spent 100+ hours on it. 

That is some true inspiration for some of us hobbiests...... Keep up the AWESOME work.

Fabian


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hammer1 said:


> How fast does she go?


 
It depends on how hard I push 'er. :laughing:

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ken,

It looks so real, I wanna know what it sounds like running.:laughing: From one carver to another, it's remarkable work. The detail and scale looks just great. Reminds me of caricature art where emotions and expressions are in the finished piece. You definitely have the talent. When you start the next piece, don't even think about the time you will be spending. 

I'm looking forward to seeing it again when you get a finish on it.












 







.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

midcent' dave said:


> Absolutely fantastic!! Needs to be in a gallery or the HD headquarters lobby!!


Don't show HD,with their patent and copyright regs they may confiscate it, display it and charge you $10,000. If it looks like one, sounds like one, or leaks like one you're goin' to court:laughing: 
Beautimous work Ken:thumbsup:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Just saw this. The finished product looks great! Just incredible craftsmanship!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

now i bet your thinking why it took you so long. big problems not so big after all! you really went all out on the details. i'm glad to see it finished! any idea the total hrs involved in such fine detail.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cowboy dan said:


> now i bet your thinking why it took you so long. big problems not so big after all! you really went all out on the details. i'm glad to see it finished! any idea the total hrs involved in such fine detail.


 
bare minimum of 150 hours. I've been trying to wrap my head around the number of hours and the more I think about it, the more hours I can remember putting into it. I guess if I can't recall, that means that the time went quickly. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Incredible,Send a pic to harley and see if they are interested in purchasing it if you want to sell it.They may want it for their museum and may put a plaque on it with your name on it and then you will be immortal!Sorry I get carried away with senarios.Gary


----------

